# Google /DXO Nik iPad Pro?



## George Burrows

Operating System:ios
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):cc

Using Lightroom CC on iPad Pro. Looking for Nik stand alone app, but new DXO site will not download Nik.
Searching for Pro alternative in App Store.  


Any Nik work around or similar products?

Kind Regards,
George


----------



## LRList001

George Burrows said:


> Operating System:ios
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):cc
> 
> Using Lightroom CC on iPad Pro. Looking for Nik stand alone app, but new DXO site will not download Nik.
> Searching for Pro alternative in App Store.
> 
> 
> Any Nik work around or similar products?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> George



I assume you mean that now DXO have the old Nik software, they are no longer making it free to download.  However, when I Googled "Download nik collection", it took me here:
Google Nik Collection for efex pro.  The others are there too.  The download button is at the top of the screen.  Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## George Burrows

LRList001 said:


> I assume you mean that now DXO have the old Nik software, they are no longer making it free to download.  However, when I Googled "Download nik collection", it took me here:
> Google Nik Collection for efex pro.  The others are there too.  The download button is at the top of the screen.  Is that what you are looking for?



I went to the before I posted. It does not seem to support iPad Pro. I am not sure, but it will not download from the site to the iPad Pro and is not in the Apple App store.


----------



## George Burrows

George Burrows said:


> I went to the before I posted. It does not seem to support iPad Pro. I am not sure, but it will not download from the site to the iPad Pro and is not in the Apple App store.



I tried your link and it downloaded a DMG file. However, I could not open the file or save it to the desktop.


----------



## LRList001

George Burrows said:


> I tried your link and it downloaded a DMG file. However, I could not open the file or save it to the desktop.



I have no further information, I use Windows.  Was the Nik collection ever available for an iPad?  The download offers Macintosh and Windows versions, I assume from your experience that by "Mac(intosh)" it means "not iPad/iPhone"?  Is it even possible to install software on an non jail broken iPad that doesn't come from the store?  Not something I know anything more about.


----------



## mcasan

Never was a Nik Collection for IOS.   We will have to see if DxO will ever do that.   But first they need to introduce totally new versions for MacOS and Windows....plus....integrate them into their  Photolab product.  Hopefully we will see all of that by mid summer. 

We use our iPad Pros in the field to collect files, cull them, do email..etc.   When we get home that is when we download the hundreds or thousands of raw images and then important them into Lr Classic on our iMacs.   Lr CC on the iPad is only if we need to do a quick edit of a particular image to show someone in the field.  We also backup to WD Wireless Passport Pro units.  So as least 2 copies of the files come home.


----------



## Paul McFarlane

George Burrows said:


> I tried your link and it downloaded a DMG file. However, I could not open the file or save it to the desktop.



That's the Mac Desktop version, not relevant to Windows (there is of course a downloadable Windows version but as already stated not iOS versions)


----------



## LouieSherwin

The Nik collection has always been only for desktop computers. The only IOS app Nik made was Snapseed. It incorporates much of but not all of what is in the Nik collection. DXO purchased only the Nik collection but not Snapseed. Snapseed is still offered by Google on the Apple App Store. 

-louie


----------

